# Border Terrier Gestation?



## howie54 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi I wonder if anyone can advise an average/approx pregnancy for the above, and yes I know the general advice for most breeds is approx 53 - 63 days.
Just wanted to know if anyone had any more in depth info?

Many Thanks,

howie54:confused1:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i wouldnt want a litter born at 53 days the norm is around 63 days but if you look in the book of the bitch it should tell you the normal for your breed but it is only a guidence, my breed ( french bulldog) is given at 72 days but i have never had one go that long


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I see you haven`t managed to get hold of a copy of The Book of the Bitch yet, Howie. 
Here`s a link to help you find it
Book of the Bitch: Amazon.co.uk: J.M. Evans, Kay White: Books


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

my first time whelpers went 59-61 days. sorry only info i can give u.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

From ovulation
53 days= Litter of dead puppies
65 days= Litter of dead puppies and probably mum

BTs tend to go on the earlier side, about 59-61 days ish, but anything up to 63 would be fine


----------



## howie54 (Oct 6, 2011)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I see you haven`t managed to get hold of a copy of The Book of the Bitch yet, Howie.
> Here`s a link to help you find it
> Book of the Bitch: Amazon.co.uk: J.M. Evans, Kay White: Books


Hi, I have got the book but just wanted specific info. many thanks.


----------



## howie54 (Oct 6, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> From ovulation
> 53 days= Litter of dead puppies
> 65 days= Litter of dead puppies and probably mum
> 
> BTs tend to go on the earlier side, about 59-61 days ish, but anything up to 63 would be fine


Your reply seems quite harsh! are you saying that unless they are born between 59-61 days they are going to be dead???


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

howie54 said:


> Your reply seems quite harsh! are you saying that unless they are born between 59-61 days they are going to be dead???


No, before 56 days and after 65 days post ovulation. Puppies just aren't viable before this time. It would be the equivalent of a woman going into labour at 24 weeks without medical intervention for the babies. And the same reason why doctors induce labour or deliver via c swction if a woman goes too far over. It's simply dangerous.

My comments regarding 59-61 simply relates tp the time I'd expect them from a small breed first time mum.

Unfortunately, I wish I was being harsh. Im just being realistic. Puppies born either side of the 56 or 65 days post ovulation simply aren't likely to survive. The risk of going too far over is also great for the mother.

I could have worded it better but I was on my phone at the time

If you want greater detail, visit my website Thinking Of Breeding Your Dog?


----------



## howie54 (Oct 6, 2011)

I understand, but it is quite daunting from a first timer to see your statement. but yes I can see what you are saying. I have the book of the bitch but there is no breed specific whelping time given. surely though how can one know the time of conception ie Roxie mated on the 21st August, 22nd and 23rd, also are we to assume she conceived on those exact days? I read that sometimes the sperm stays alive and the bitch can hold it for a few extra days until she is at her highest point of ovulation????:confused1:


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

Just a suggestion, why don't you contact the breed club? If there's anything especially relevant to the breed then they will advise you. 

Although it is just advice - I was told that Cavaliers are never late and I know that one's not true!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

howie54 said:


> I understand, but it is quite daunting from a first timer to see your statement. but yes I can see what you are saying. I have the book of the bitch but there is no breed specific whelping time given. surely though how can one know the time of conception ie Roxie mated on the 21st August, 22nd and 23rd, also are we to assume she conceived on those exact days? I read that sometimes the sperm stays alive and the bitch can hold it for a few extra days until she is at her highest point of ovulation????:confused1:


you count 63 days from first mating and also mark on the calendar 63 days from last mating. It is just a guideline like with humans, one never knows for sure but too early is dangerous and too late also. This way you can advise your vet on days bred and they will be able to make better decisions if you were to need too.


----------



## howie54 (Oct 6, 2011)

Many thanks, thanks to all for advice.

howie54


----------



## Bbbt (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello I just read your comment and I'm thinking of letting our border terrier have a litter as we have a bitch And a dog the bitch is 2+yrs and the dog is only 6months old and he is trying to mount the bitch but he's not succeeded yet luckily as I want him to be at least 18months old

Your comment is great as it got me thinking yes it's harsh but you got to be sure also responsible that the puppy's will be looked after ect 

See I know somebody who has breed her staff and she's in a block of flats and everyone in the same block has one of the puppy's and to say there out of control is a understatement two of them attacked my border terrier last year it was scary but my girl stood her ground and she is still here she was afraid of other dogs for ages but she is now back to her old self but maby it's because we moved into a house in a quite village and everybody who lives here has a dog


----------

